# Coyote hunting



## crazytohunt

I HAVE RECENTLY GOTIN INTO HUNTING COYOTES AND HAVE NO CLUE WHERE TO HUNT THEM. I HAVE TRIED THE WEST DESERT BUT IT SEEMS TO BE HUNTED A LOT AND NOT TO MANY DOGS AROUND. I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE HELP ON WHERE TO FIND SOME GOOD DOG HUNTING ACTION. THANKS


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Nevada or Wyoming. Dog hunting in UT is hard to find.


----------



## STEVO

You have to get away from the big citys to get into any of them. i have had good luck in the past up in the Currant Creek/Strawberry Area, Alot up by vernal. I have also seen quite a few down by the fishlake/Loa area.


----------



## Chaser

The dogs that are within an hour or two of Salt Lake are super educated also. *Bax and I have learned this lesson to the point of never having seen any at all. Don't be fooled to think you have to get away from people to find them though. Just a couple months back a forum member posted about a coyote he saw with a domesticated cat in its mouth. He spotted it near Fort Union in Sandy. They are around, even in populated areas. But they don't survive because they're dumb. Just find yourself an area where they have plenty of food and little pressure, and where you can legally shoot them. I think another factor that has contributed to the decline in coyote populations around SL is how hard the rabbits have been pounded. Hardly any of them around anymore, which means less food for the dogs.


----------



## apollosmith

You might have a bit more success if you didn't SHOUT all the time.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Its true that the further from population you are the better chance of shooting one, but that doesn't mean the are not in populated areas. They are just alot more educated. Coyotes are the smartest animal I've ever hunted, and their senses are incredible, they can hear for miles, smell the slightest scents, and see any little movements. 
So find yourself a spot and sit down be very still and don't make any unnessasary sounds, and watch the wind chances are they will come from down wind trying to pickup a scent before getting to close. 
As far as where to go, I have my secret spots but if you go somewhere that has plenty of rabbits chances are you will find a dog or two, I also like going by farms they love hanging out near farm animals. If you can get permission, ask if they have a dead animal pit on there farm, great place for them to be.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

The Uintah Basin has hundreds, if not thousands of coyotes. All over the hills, sage brush, high uintahs, etc.... WAY too many of them.


----------



## Bax*

crazytohunt,
I have to laugh because this topic pops up every few months, and you dont get much more advice than "go look in them there weeds, there are lots!" But not much good advice has been posted on coyote hunting in my opinion.
I have purchased a Fox-Pro, some nice Prairie Ghost camo, a couple varmint rifles, and spent lots on fuel trying to get just one coyote. So far I havent seen one when I tried hunting them (only when I dont have a gun is when I see them :evil: ). 
So my advice is not to make the same mistake I did in spending tons of money getting into this sport. Hopefully you havent spent as much as I have. 
I honestly think that those who actually know how to hunt these critters dont want to share the tricks of the trade for fear of the yotes wising up to their methods. This seems to be a sport that takes practice, trial and error, patience, and the ability to weed out the good advice from the bad advice.
My post is not meant to dissuade you from hunting predators, but more so to warn you that there is plenty of advice to be given, and not to believe what everyone says on this topic.
This guy has a show on hunting yotes, and makes it look so easy. But maybe you can learn something from his show and learn some tricks:
http://www.predatorquest.com/
PS: this show makes it look too darn easy


----------



## tuffluckdriller

My brother consistently calls in coyotes and foxes out in Pleasant Valley (uintah basin) unless I'm with him. He'll come back with the tails each time.

I've still never had a shot when out calling for them. The only shot I had at coyotes was a happenstance that they were there, and I had a gun. Got out and let the lead fly--to no avail...


----------



## mikevanwilder

Bax man I know how you feel until last year I had always gone calling and never seen one with a gun. Last year I focused hard on just coyote hunting and ended up getting one calling it by myself and alone since then I have shot 4 more coyotes and 2 foxes, also one coyote just a week ago. Hang in there.


----------



## middlefork

One thing I have found is they can be very difficult to spot when they are coming in. I'm usally pretty good about seeing critters but have had my son wispering in my ear that there is one on the way and have not been able to pick it up until he shoots and we go get it.


----------



## aorton

I killed about 40 last year. It's like dutch oven taters, every one has a theory and their's is the only way to do it. Best advice I have. I have found that success has more to do with the time of year than anything else. I like to call in early October right after the first frost. You get a lot of the dumb pups at that time. Other that that, I would say just sneak your ass off. I don't shut doors, hide vehicle well walk quietly. load gun at truck and make no noise at all. Then just stay hid. Sounds are not as important, almost anything will get their attention if you have any skill at all.


----------



## Huge29

aorton said:


> I killed about 40 last year. It's like dutch oven taters, every one has a theory and their's is the only way to do it. Best advice I have. I have found that success has more to do with the time of year than anything else. I like to call in early October right after the first frost. You get a lot of the dumb pups at that time. Other that that, I would say just sneak ****. I don't shut doors, hide vehicle well walk quietly. load gun at truck and make no noise at all. Then just stay hid. Sounds are not as important, almost anything will get their attention if you have any skill at all.


Good advice and welcome to the forum!


----------



## misslebait

Hide the truck is one of the biggest things you can do. Be quiet going into the stand, use scent elimination products, don't be afraid to drive ALONG ways.... Spend time scouting... We were out Saturday made 2 stands called in 3 dogs. you just have to be patient. camo up good and wait....


----------



## TAK

Another way that has been good for me over the years is picking places that are populated with them. Just being in the woods or desert aint good enough. Look for sign, look for the scat in the road! Also be early. I like to listen for a time before I pick a spot, then once I have picked a spot I will set the first stand. I have called many different ways such as continues, or a few short blasts. From the first spot I will then set the odometer and travel 1.5 miles on dirt and about a half mile on cold crisp snow covered days. I tend to think that the dirt covered area carries the sound further than the snow does. Depending the time you spend on a call you can make upwards of 10 stands in a day. Depending on the area I am in I will sit a stand as long as an hour and some as short at 10 minutes. 
If your in an area that has deer/speed goats, watch what they are doing. I have more times thought nothing was coming and happen to see some deer go on high alert. I have called them in around cows a lot also. The cows really pay little attention to them.
If your getting mag pies and crows and even hawks and eagles you know you are doing it right and should be seeing them soon if they are in that area... true they might be going the other way!
I also think calling dogs is a team sport. Th extra eyes are great and when one caller has a shot and the other can jump on the call right then also. Many of times I have missed or my buddy missed an one of us jump on the call and get them stopped for the second shot..... Fox are really kind for doing this!
Another thing about coyote hunting is that no one is perfect, I have had perfect days and days that I don't get a glimps of anything alive. Your will question yourself, but all I can say is you just have to do it and doit over and over again!


----------



## aorton

If the crows aren't coming in it doesn't always mean your doing it wrong. They get educated too. What it means is they may have heard a call last week. Either way no crows coming in has never been a good omen. FYI, while on the subject, Crows will dive bomb coyotes that are coming into a call. They start start making a lot of noise fly low to the ground, if this happens chances are there is a dog in the sage brush. I've spotted a couple of dogs this way I'm not sure I would have ever seen if the crows didn't "bust" em.


----------



## aorton

If all else fails, your lack of success probably has more to do with the music in your radio. You can't expect a coyote to be fooled by any hunter that doesn't have a good taste in music. A good Hank Jr. CD will almost always guarantee a good day callin dogs. My friend rolls out the Eminimen, Kid Rock, garbage and he immediatly loses the respect of every coyote within 100 miles.


----------



## reb8600

aorton said:


> If the crows aren't coming in it doesn't always mean your doing it wrong. They get educated too. What it means is they may have heard a call last week. Either way no crows coming in has never been a good omen.


I very seldom see any crows when I am out. The fact they dont come in means nothing. I have killed most my coyotes and never seen a crow or hawk.


----------



## aorton

reb8600 said:


> aorton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the crows aren't coming in it doesn't always mean your doing it wrong. They get educated too. What it means is they may have heard a call last week. Either way no crows coming in has never been a good omen.
> 
> 
> 
> I very seldom see any crows when I am out. The fact they dont come in means nothing. I have killed most my coyotes and never seen a crow or hawk.
Click to expand...

True were not hunting crows. However, I can tell you this if a place is being overcalled the crows will not respond to a coyote call. All I'm saying is this may be an indication that the place has been over called if you see crows in the area that don't come in. Or it may also mean that your call isn't fooling them, thats what I mean by a bad omen.


----------



## aorton

Is the rabbit population down in N. Utah this year? S. Utah appears to be a a low end cycle. Not as many coyotes this year in my opinion? What do y'all think. 2 day contest in St. George a couple of weeks ago and winning team only got two. Last few years one day contest have been won with 5 or 6. Numbers down or just fluk???


----------



## mikevanwilder

Yeah rabbits are down the last 2 years. But I have seen more coyotes this year than last year. I have noticed more than crows is when mag pies come in, especially when more than like 3 or 4 come in, that a coyote isn't to far off. So far everytime I have had 3 or more responded the has been a coyote near. The last time I had like 12 and the came straight at me then cut off to the right and landed in some brush and right by the brush was 2 coyotes that I wouldn't have noticed until they probably seen me first. I'm not saying this is a sure sign but things like that can mean something. Like if you see a ton of rabbits busting out of a area while calling chances are there is a yote in there. Just be abservant of your suroundings.


----------



## reb8600

aorton said:


> What do y'all think. 2 day contest in St. George a couple of weeks ago and winning team only got two. Last few years one day contest have been won with 5 or 6. Numbers down or just fluk???


Most the contest results I am seeing are being won by 2 coyotes. The world contest is going on this weekend out of Colorado.


----------



## keley

find a place where you would never think a coyote would hang out, sit down and call you might be suprised on what comes in.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I can't believe all the sign of coyotes I've seen within 5 miles of home. Hoping I can get some time and figure these buggers out. Tons of tracks in this fresh snow this morning from coyotes and foxes. (lots of rabbits, too)


----------



## Mezmarley

We had a team pass us on their way back to check-in who were in "the Worlds", they had 5 dogs in the back of the truck. Montana plates on the rig. We called all day, had one fox come in. No howls, saw 1 bunny, and every pullout we intended to call from had tire tracks already there.
I heard the contest in Nephi won with 7...?


----------



## BIG-TNT

Theres a lot of coyotes out here in the uinta basin. I shot two of them yesterday morning going for a ride up to moon lake. Come up to duchesne head north on hwy 87. Get out of town about 5 miles take a side road heading away from the hwy stop look and listen.


----------



## tuffluckdriller

Just be sure you're not on indian land... :roll:


----------



## TAK

tuffluckdriller said:


> Just be sure you're not on indian land... :roll:


No... Just don't get caught on indian land! :mrgreen:


----------



## Packbasket

rather run them than call them


----------



## tuffluckdriller

> No... Just don't get caught on indian land! :mrgreen:


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O-

Like a poacher of a 400+ bull in the Talmage area this year? Duh. what a dummy.


----------



## Huge29

Packbasket said:


> rather run them than call them


Wow, nice! 
I have never heard of running the yotes; how is that done?


----------



## Packbasket

in the southeast US running yotes amounts to turning a pack of dogs out on a track and letting them catch and kill the yote, I am not a fan of that.

what works for us is to find sections of brush or woods that are in small blocks, put a couple shooters on the far side of the woodlot or end of a windrow and turn a couple scent hounds loose on the track, the yote will head for new country usually giving the hunters a shot as they flush.

you may be surprised how many yotes are laid up in the fencerows near houses and how little cover they need to feel secure.


----------



## Packbasket

I usually carry a shotgun, if others are carrying rifles. they will blow right past you sometimes armslength away, like calling where they get right into your lap ...if you are only carrying a hot centerfire with a 6-18 scope on it, LOL


----------



## Utah Gila

Its a slow day, all cold outside. But what a great chance to comment on hunting Coyotes. I have hunted (called) and trapped for 40 years. Harvested several hundred around 6 western states. One thing I have learned is they are not "dumb", "stupid", or in any way short of smarts. They are perhaps the *smartest animal I have ever hunted *and that is why so many people never see any while hunting. They have seen you first! You are walking into "their territory" and they know every nook and cranny of their neighborhood and are well aware of your presence, and that you are not a rabbitt, young fox or woodpecker. Unless..... you are very skilled at setting up and calling. 8) 
Another couple of thoughts. Placing yourself into prime habitat is 10% of the challenge. Successfully calling a coyote once your set up is about 30% of the event. Seeing the one that comes to your call before he sees you is another 20% of the event, and being able to shoot and hit that coyote is extremely difficult as they are "all hair". That is about 40% of the challenge as you cant move to raise/lower the gun, turn your head quickly, breath (as the cold morning air makes your breath a virtual smoke signal), and most often they are running/walking and keeping a low profile.

Good Luck though, it is a great sport, and when you finally get it all figured out, you need to change your techniques, as so many untrained beginners are always calling and educating the coyotes to make them that much smarter. :wink:


----------



## aorton

4 dogs won contest in Kanab this month. However, things appear to be picking up. Last 3 times I have been out (in last 10 days) I've called in about 15. Now if I could just hit them! Crazy year, good early in end of Sept early Oct, then it was like someone shut it off until the last couple of weeks. I call at least twice a week. My best day this year 7 coyotes, 2 bobcats, 1 grey fox called in. Too embarrased to tell ya how many of those I actually killed that day. Lets just say it was somewhere close to Shaq's free throw percentage.


----------



## lakex

Here is the deal I always laugh about, the guys who do well complain about the rookies, newbies, untrained beginers, or whatever you want to call them. But yet the people who do well won't show the untrained beginer a darn thing. The trained veterans should either teach the new hunters or quit complaining their lack of success on them. Don't get me wrong, I understand the whys, but if your not showing a new hunter how, then you can't complain they are doing it wrong............ Does this make sense or am I on another planet??


----------



## reb8600

aorton said:


> Last 3 times I have been out (in last 10 days) I've called in about 15. Now if I could just hit them! My best day this year 7 coyotes, 2 bobcats, 1 grey fox called in. Too embarrased to tell ya how many of those I actually killed that day. Lets just say it was somewhere close to Shaq's free throw percentage.


If you are missing a lot you should spend some time at the range. I prefer to call them in close to make sure I connect. I have passed on shots I knew I couldnt hit instead of educating them. You can always call them again if you let it pass. I dont hit everything but my misses are few.


----------



## reb8600

lakex said:


> Here is the deal I always laugh about, the guys who do well complain about the rookies, newbies, untrained beginers, or whatever you want to call them. But yet the people who do well won't show the untrained beginer a darn thing. The trained veterans should either teach the new hunters or quit complaining their lack of success on them. Don't get me wrong, I understand the whys, but if your not showing a new hunter how, then you can't complain they are doing it wrong............ Does this make sense or am I on another planet??


The problem is most of the ones that want to be shown what to do want you to take them out to your spots. There are so many hunters in Utah that when you find a good spot, you dont take anyone there. I have never had anyone ask me to show them and them already have a place to go.

There are a lot that come on asking advice but do not ask to be shown either. They watch a lot of the movies using scents and other wasted products and think that is the way to call them. Most of the movies dont show what is actually done. It is all filmed after the kill and does not show what they did. There are only a couple of videos on the market I would recommend to someone that wants to learn.


----------



## Bax*

I have repeatedly asked for help learning to call these guys in, and I do not expect anyone to take me to their secret spots, and I am happy to even pick a an area to call. But the part that I struggle with is determining what calls to use at what times of year, and how to effectively pick a stand.

I dont even expect to carry a gun with me. I just want to learn.

But I do respect what you are saying Reb, I know that there are a lot of guys that would probably do exactly what you mentioned.

I am just missing some key point that has made my efforts unsuccesful, and would like some pointers while in the field to learn properly.

Recently I contacted a member of the forum asking him to take me out and he said he was willing to help me out (which I greatly appreciate) and if there are any others that would be willing to educate me, I would be very appreciative. I'll even bring my FoxPro


----------



## TAK

I see yote calling like any other type of hunting. You just have to do it and see what works....


----------



## thaechten

crazytohunt said:


> I HAVE RECENTLY GOTIN INTO HUNTING COYOTES AND HAVE NO CLUE WHERE TO HUNT THEM. I HAVE TRIED THE WEST DESERT BUT IT SEEMS TO BE HUNTED A LOT AND NOT TO MANY DOGS AROUND. I WOULD GREATLY APPRECIATE HELP ON WHERE TO FIND SOME GOOD DOG HUNTING ACTION. THANKS


An area highly populated in deer, rabbits, or livestock probably have coyotes nearby. Another words, near farms or ranches. Coyotes have to have a food source and water to stay around. One thing I do a lot of times whether its my place or a friends, we set up near a creek or river bed with a fox pro e-call and outrigger outdoors red eye predator hunting light. We turn the call up, set the light to red and wait. We usually call in bobcats, fox, and coyotes with rabbit distress.

If you're interested in the light here it is: https://outriggeroutdoors.com/products/red-eye-100-watt-remote-controlled-led

They've got some good blood tracking lights too, good group of guys and a great company I'll be a loyal customer for. Same to fox pro, great group of guys I've met at several hunting tournaments. Can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Airborne

Zombie Thread Alert!

Hey, thaechten (if that's even your real name!:grin you are responding to a thread from 2009!


----------



## bowgy

Airborne said:


> Zombie Thread Alert!
> 
> Hey, thaechten (if that's even your real name!:grin you are responding to a thread from 2009!


Hey....... at least he got top of page:?


----------



## RHYOTEBUSTER

When does the Middle Fork WMA close for winter? Jan 1 or Jan 15?


----------

